# Blade motion problem on brand new scroll saw



## Wosser (30 May 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new to scrolling and need some technical advice on my saw's configuration. 

The saw is a "TTB545SSW"

When I run the saw, the blade has about 2mm of front to rear movement. It looks as if the upper arm and lower arm are either not truly parallel or are slightly different lengths. The blade feels like it I'd hammering it's blades into the wood in an odd way. 

It cuts straight lines and large radius curves well, but I cannot get it to make tight turns even in thin plywood. 

I have turned the saw over to see the linkages and I can see some kind of mechanism about half way down the lower arm but I cannot access it easily. 

I don't think I am using the saw incorrectly as I am not forcing the blade or bending it. The table is definitely at 0 degrees. 

This problem really makes the workpiece shudder at times when I'm attempting curves even with firm down pressure on the wood. I think it would be totally impossible to do inlay work with this much run-out on the fore-and-aft axis. 

Can you please give me some advice on what I should do?


----------



## Claymore (30 May 2016)

Have you checked to see if the blade is in the right way up (so the teeth are facing down) and also is it tensioned correctly so it give s clear "Ping" when you pluck the blade?
If you haven't got any yet then I'd get some pinless blades (think your saw has some blade clamps included?) much more choice in sizes and easier to fit through tiny holes for scroll work.
Does your saw have variable speed? if so what speed are you using it at?

Cheers
Brian


----------



## Wosser (30 May 2016)

Hi, Brian. 
I do have some pinless blades but the saw does not have the set-screws to secure them yet (they are on order). 

It's a variable speed machine but the "shake" of the blade is visible when viewed from the side at any speed even when I'm not cutting, that is how I was able to put a steel ruler near the blade (obviously not touching the blade!). 

Tension seems good as well, I've made a few simple pieces that turned out very well with very smooth cuts that needed very little sanding besides removing a fuzzy bit here and there. 

I'm sure it's a mechanical issue since the blade tilts away from me at the top of the upswing and towards me at the bottom. Isn't it meant to be parallel to the vertical all the time? There's only a couple of degrees in it but it is making life difficult.


----------



## Woodchips2 (30 May 2016)

Take it back to Screwfix and ask for a replacement. If the replacement does the same ask for your money back.

Regards Keith


----------



## Wosser (30 May 2016)

Woodchips2":2q4xle2t said:


> Take it back to Screwfix and ask for a replacement. If the replacement does the same ask for your money back.
> 
> Regards Keith



I'd like to try to get this one tuned up so it works right. If everyone just took it back to the shop each time there was a bit of a problem then quality control would be a thing of the past. 

Thank you for the advice though.


----------



## Alexam (4 Jun 2016)

Have you thought about phoning Titan to see if there is a way to correct the problem. Some scrollsaws do have different adjustments that can be made to alter the front to back verticle, but your instruction manual does not show anything.

It could be a genuine fault with the saw you have purchased and if so, the guarantee will allow you to change it. Don't just accept something that is obviously wrong. Screwfix would not have a clue on the way the machine works, that's why I would suggest calling Titan.

Malcolm


----------



## jonluv (4 Jun 2016)

A 2 mm front to back stroke movement is not causing your problems -- blade , speed and tension are the problems. Wait until you get the pinless blades and see how the machine cuts.
On a few higher end saws the manufactures offer the ability to " slant" the blades for a more aggressive cut, I must admit I cut on the aggressive setting all the time unless I am cutting less than10mm thick.


----------



## Wosser (4 Jun 2016)

Alexam":1nqpiuu0 said:


> Have you thought about phoning Titan to see if there is a way to correct the problem. Some scrollsaws do have different adjustments that can be made to alter the front to back verticle, but your instruction manual does not show anything.
> 
> It could be a genuine fault with the saw you have purchased and if so, the guarantee will allow you to change it. Don't just accept something that is obviously wrong. Screwfix would not have a clue on the way the machine works, that's why I would suggest calling Titan.
> 
> Malcolm



Hi Malcolm, thanks for your advice. You have some very nice items on your etsy store.


----------



## Wosser (4 Jun 2016)

jonluv":3a7yjkma said:


> A 2 mm front to back stroke movement is not causing your problems -- blade , speed and tension are the problems. Wait until you get the pinless blades and see how the machine cuts.



I hoped someone would say that. The more I look into this the more I think the pin-end blade is to blame.
Thanks for not being one of the 'send it back to the shop' brigade


----------



## intelekt (13 Jun 2016)

Hi,

I've just posted a similar problem in another post, 

My problem is with side to side alignment on this saw, the top and bottom clamp slots don't appear to be straight to each other, giving me a visually noticeable sideways movement when running.

There is no way to adjust this as the clamps are fixed.

Front to back is perfectly vertical though with both pinned and pinless blades.

Should I replace this saw?

Thanks
Ade


----------



## Wosser (13 Jun 2016)

@intelekt...

Mine has a little sideways slop with pinned blades but it doesn't cause me any bother. How much is it moving by on your saw?

Also did your saw come with screws provided for the blade clamps? Mine did not, can you give me some info about these screws please? Do you blades ever just come loose unexpectedly? Mine do


----------



## intelekt (13 Jun 2016)

Wosser":3urxmkzs said:


> @intelekt...
> 
> Mine has a little sideways slop with pinned blades but it doesn't cause me any bother. How much is it moving by on your saw?
> 
> Also did your saw come with screws provided for the blade clamps? Mine did not, can you give me some info about these screws please? Do you blades ever just come loose unexpectedly? Mine do




Hi Wosser,

I'd say the slots in the blade clamps are about 1.5mm offset.
No my saw didn't come with any screws for using pinless blades either, I read somewhere about using m4 thumb screws with a hex Allen key head and I already had some of these luckily. But because of a sort of dent on the opposite side of the screw hole the blade can kind of do a little bend when you tighten the thumb screw. This can be overcome though.

I haven't used the saw enough to determine if the blades come loose, but I've heard this could be because of oil in the clamps!


----------

